# Hugo Chavez is running his mouth again...



## diddyriddick (Jan 22, 2010)

Hugo Chavez Mouthpiece Says U.S. Hit Haiti With 'Earthquake Weapon'. In this case, truth is indeed stranger than fiction!

Hugo Chavez Mouthpiece Says U.S. Hit Haiti With 'Earthquake Weapon' - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News - FOXNews.com


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## kgambit (Jan 22, 2010)

What a loony!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

We should be flattered that he thinks we can control nature.

I'd like to think that this assertion would convince many Venezuelans that he's nuts.

.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2010)

That qualifies as news? If I said it, they'd lock me up. He says it and a couple of million vaporheads probably agree. 

This is one wierd world.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not smart to provoke a country with a earthquake weapon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tard!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> It's not smart to provoke a country with a earthquake weapon.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2010)

certainly this turd has severe co-dependent issues


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2010)

Erich said:


> certainly this turd has severe co-dependent issues



Rosie O'Donnel and Sean Penn seem to think he's a swell guy so he can't be all bad


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

hahahahahahahhaahha that cheered me up today. Earthquake weapon ... ahh... he needs the tin foil hat!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

A tin foil hat would not work. he could never wear it out in public, but tin foil medals and other decorations? Just might be crazy enough to work!!!!
Maybe a tin foil hat similar to ones wore by generals during the wars between England and the US colonies. That would be cool!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! This guy is a couple cans short of a six pack.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2010)

Coo Coo for CoCoa Puffs..............


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

hehe


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

no doubt about the man is a tool but S America is loaded with them Evo Morales in Bolivia and the dummy in Ecaudor


----------

